# Email or Snail Mail



## Dreamer (Oct 1, 2011)

I have been contemplating sending in a piece I have created for consideration to be published.  Since I have never submitted anything before, I was curious how others typically go about it.  I have email and physical addresses for a few I have looked into.  Does anyone have any advice on which might be a better choice on sending it in?


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 1, 2011)

Look at the publishing guidelines for each individual or place you're going to send it.  I think most established publishing houses won't take email submissions, but some of the newer places won't take snail mail.  I don't know about agents, but I'd bet it varies from agent to agent.


----------



## Kelise (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, it totally depends on the place. Some only take electronic submissions these days, some won't even look at them. I've never seen anywhere that accepts both, but that might just be Australian publishers.


----------

